# Missouri Valley Hunt Club Fall Field Trial September 20 - 22



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Our trial will begin tomorrow, Friday. The Open will start with Dog 16 and currently has 5 scratches (6, 32, 45, 55 and 57). The Amateur will start with dog 30 and has 4 scratches (4, 9, 20 and 26). No reported scratches at this time for Qualifying or Derby. Saturday night we will have our annual chicken dinner. The weather is predicated to be beautiful: Friday Sunny with a low of 53 and high of 77, 52% humidity with a 7 mile an hour average wind. Saturday, Sunny low of 47 with a high of 77, 55% humidity with 4 mile an hour average wind. Sunday Sunny with a low of 54 and a high of 77, 55% humidity with a 13 mile an hour average wind.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

The open will start at the main grounds. The qualifying at the alternate grounds.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Open, double with one retired. Run blind, then pick up marks.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Qual call backs: 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18 and 19. No scratches.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Qual 4th series call backs, will finish tonight: 1, 2, 3, 5, 10, 11, 12 and 14.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Open call backs to the 3rd series: 1, 2, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, 17, 22, 23, 24, 25, 28, 30, 35, 37, 40, 41, 46, 48, 52, 53 and 56. Start with dog 30 at 8:00 am main grounds, water blind.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Qual placements! Jams: 1, 2, 11 and 12. RJ Jeff Bundy, 4th: Clint Avant, 3rd: Clint Avant, 2nd: Gary Storch, 1st: Doug Dodge


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Another beautiful day, Derby is running second land series, Amateur is running a double land blind and the Open is running the final series a triple, 2, 7, 11, 12, 24, 25, 28, 30, 35, 40, 46 48, 53 and 56. Call backs to the second series for the Amateur: 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 10, 12, 13, 16, 18, 22, 25, 28, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40 and 43. .


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

CAll backs 8:00 am main grounds Derby: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16, 19, 21


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Amateur Call backs 3rd series, alternate grounds: 1, 7, 10, 16, 18, 22, 25, 28, 31, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39 and 43. we start with dog #43 Monte Wulf


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Open Results: 1st: Amy with Cash, 2nd place Bart Peterson with Corky,3rd Scott Dewey with Jack, 4th Bart Peterson with Frankie, RJ Scott Dewey with Isaac, Jams: 2, 7, 12, 28, 46 and 48. Looking like another great day for the finish of the Derby and Amateur


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/ David Aul DVM, Magic Trick's "Jack", & H/Scott Dewey for placing 3rd in the Open at Missouri Valley Hunt Club Fall Field Trial in Valley,NE on 9/21/13. A great way to start the fall FT Season.

Big Congrats to To O/Mike & Kari Enmon, Kickapoo's Black Gold "Isaac", H/Scott Dewey for earning the Reserve Jam in the MVHC Open!

Also Congrats To O/David Aul DVM, FC Rock River Benjamin "Ben", & Magic Trick's Zuma, H/Scott Dewey for finishing the Open with Judges Award of Merit (JAM)

All students got their start at Bay Blue Kennels.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats to my friend Amy Hunt for winning the Open! Looking forward to seeing the crew in TX.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

4th series of the Derby has started. All dogs that made it to the 3rd series are back. 4th series of the amateur is being set up. waiting for the calls backs.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Call backs 4th series of the amateur: 22, 25, 28, 31, 32, 36, 37, 39, 7 and 16


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Derby results: Jams: 2 Clint A with Tory, 15 Van Q with Sugar, 19 Clint A with Reba, 21 Rick B with Patton. RJ to Steve B with Dice. 1st 14 Clint A with Gator, 2nd Steve B with Huck, 3rd Adam B with Flake and 4th Christian A with Chelsea


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

Amateur Results: 1st #7 Chuck S with Maggie, 2nd: #39 Chuck M with Peanut, 3rd #37 Chuck S with Maggie, 4th #28 Bob S with Gibbs, RJ: #32 Sol S with Tug, Jams: #22 Chuck S with Yukon, #31 Richard H with JJ. Congrats to all.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

The 109th MVHC Field trial is officially over, a big thanks to our judges, the workers and the competitors for making this a good event. Closing with a quote from my father in law John Farrell: It is now in the history books.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I think Chuck won with Louie & 3rd with Maggie. Congratulations again to the Schweikerts & to Chuck & Marjie with the 2nd with Peanut.


----------



## flyingdogs (Sep 15, 2013)

You are right Glenda!


----------

